# Tools?



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

Recently, I've been buying tools with which to build slingshots, and I was wondering if my current roster is missing. Currently, I own an adjustable hacksaw, a coping saw, a dremel with at least thirty different bits, and lots of sandpaper. I'm having trouble with the hacksaw; I cannot seem to get an even cut. Any tips? Items I'll need? My next purchase will be an electric jigsaw, so any advice on that will appreciated, as well.

Until next time,
Abe


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

if your making board cuts then i would suggest a belt sander. But that's only because i use it a lot when i'm making my SS. Depends on if you mostly make board cuts or Natural Forks.

a 4 in 1 Rasp would be nice i guess.

What are you trying to cut with the hacksaw that is becoming uneven?

Jigsaws are nice, a band saw is better. How much money do you want to invest into this venture?


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm leaning more toward board cuts for the time being, as I don't have much access to natural forks (Colorado Springs is very protective of their trees, even the ones feeding off a toxic creek, lol). I'm trying to cut the shape of a slingshot, pictured below. Kind of jagged, huh? That's the handiwork of my coping saw. 

For sanding, I'm using a dremel and good ol' sandpaper, and it seems to be working, but I do know I'll want a power sander sooner or later. 

For the powertools, I can spend anywhere from $25-$50, max. 




  








BC, 2




__
Abe_Stranger


__
Feb 10, 2012











  








Board cut, 1




__
Abe_Stranger


__
Feb 10, 2012


__
2


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

My greatest tool enemy is my coping saw. Even with drilling holes around the boardcut shape, I still get the occasional undercut into the area I want to keep. I save the 'mess ups' for idea testing.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

bbshooter said:


> My greatest tool enemy is my coping saw. Even with drilling holes around the boardcut shape, I still get the occasional undercut into the area I want to keep. I save the 'mess ups' for idea testing.


Do you think using a clamp might help? I don't have one as of yet, but it's on my mind.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Take the money and buy a Vice....... Its a must

or some really good clamps.

you'll need em when you have a jig saw anyway


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I only use a coping saw when I have no other option and leave 2-3mm wastage around the outside to prevent loss from undercut. The best way you can do it is slowly and without pushing the blade through the material..

Here is a pic of a blank I cut from 25mm acrylic with a coping saw. The bit INSIDE the black line is what I wanted to keep.









As you can see, when you cut out with a coping saw, you need to allow more time for sanding. Not necessarily a problem but something to consider









Jay


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

jayw81 said:


> Take the money and buy a Vice....... Its a must
> 
> or some really good clamps.
> 
> you'll need em when you have a jig saw anyway


I'll probably have to go with clamps. My kitchen table is most likely too small to fint a vice.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Abe_Stranger said:


> My greatest tool enemy is my coping saw. Even with drilling holes around the boardcut shape, I still get the occasional undercut into the area I want to keep. I save the 'mess ups' for idea testing.


Do you think using a clamp might help? I don't have one as of yet, but it's on my mind.
[/quote]

While reading in another venue, the following suggestions were made...

1. Cut only on the down stroke (I'm doing that)

2. Teeth on blades wear out quickly (my blade is real old)

3. To get accurate cuts be prepared to compensate for the blades' tendency to follow the wood grain (I don't have the required amount of patience and I need to slow down and concentrate)

I have seen any number of slingshots on this forum made by people using a coping saw. Some were real works of art. Unfortunately, they weren't mine.


----------



## Abe_Stranger (Jan 13, 2012)

bbshooter said:


> My greatest tool enemy is my coping saw. Even with drilling holes around the boardcut shape, I still get the occasional undercut into the area I want to keep. I save the 'mess ups' for idea testing.


Do you think using a clamp might help? I don't have one as of yet, but it's on my mind.
[/quote]

While reading in another venue, the following suggestions were made...

1. Cut only on the down stroke (I'm doing that)

2. Teeth on blades wear out quickly (my blade is real old)

3. To get accurate cuts be prepared to compensate for the blades' tendency to follow the wood grain (I don't have the required amount of patience and I need to slow down and concentrate)

I have seen any number of slingshots on this forum made by people using a coping saw. Some were real works of art. Unfortunately, they weren't mine.
[/quote]

If one is cutting vertically, what constitutes the downstroke? I'm not being a smartass, BTW; I'm actually interested.


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

Abe_Stranger said:


> My greatest tool enemy is my coping saw. Even with drilling holes around the boardcut shape, I still get the occasional undercut into the area I want to keep. I save the 'mess ups' for idea testing.


Do you think using a clamp might help? I don't have one as of yet, but it's on my mind.
[/quote]

While reading in another venue, the following suggestions were made...

1. Cut only on the down stroke (I'm doing that)

2. Teeth on blades wear out quickly (my blade is real old)

3. To get accurate cuts be prepared to compensate for the blades' tendency to follow the wood grain (I don't have the required amount of patience and I need to slow down and concentrate)

I have seen any number of slingshots on this forum made by people using a coping saw. Some were real works of art. Unfortunately, they weren't mine.
[/quote]

If one is cutting vertically, what constitutes the downstroke? I'm not being a smartass, BTW; I'm actually interested.
[/quote]

Cut on the "Forward" stroke (and the teeth of the blade should be pointing in the same direction, away from you)


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

get a scroll saw instead of a jig saw, you'll be happy you did, or better yet a bandsaw. a small tabletop bandsaw will not be too much and if you will only be using it for small projects such as slingshots you will be golden.

You will also find that a quality half-round rasp and half round file will be worth there weight in gold.


----------

